# Why Do People Think Its OK To Riot



## thefishwife

I just don't get it, I really don't. Yes we lost, but Boston outplayed us, they deserved to win. Am still a Canuck fan always will be! 

But what does it show the world who tunned in to see the game, these rioters cannot be Canuck fans!!! 

All the damage that was done and no doubt the police will have to answer a few questions. 

Its just such a shame, it really is. 

Koodos to the clean up crew, and all the emergency workers who were there to help with it all.


----------



## onefishtwofish

yes it was very disturbing and embarrassing for all.


----------



## Saffire

Those were not Canuck fans - they were little hooligans that had nothing better to do on a Wednesday night.

And really guys, cameras are NOT your friends when you're lighting a car that doesn't belong to you on fire. They say a picture speaks a thousand words - the photos will be speaking to the judge as you get sentenced for the crimes you committed! Shame on you! I hope you're proud of your face posted all over the place now that you are sober!


----------



## keitarosan

I work downtown. Those are not fans. They came to do something else. I'm sorry but you don't go to a hockey game with a balaclava, fuel to start a fire and some of them have bladed weapons. Doesn't make any sense at all.

I'm a fan but at this time I think it's better if the Canucks doesn't even go to the finals next time if this will be the outcome. Not the Stanley cup loss but the loss of sanity of these people. It's just plain stupid. Walked around the Bay this morning on my way to the office. All windows are trashed, etc. I can't imagine the chaos last night.


----------



## hp10BII

I remembered the riot back in 1994 after the Canucks lost to the Rangers. I was embarrassed then, even more so now. I thought we had turned a corner by hosting a fabulous Olympics and all the games leading to last night. I think the officials thought so too - they were way overmanned.

Just really sad.


----------



## Elle

The people doing the rioting were idiots. All the whining about Vancouver being a "no fun city", and then you get the chance for exactly what you want - a downtown party - and you act like five year old sore losers and trash things. Nice. And taking pictures? Come ON???? I really hope that anyone with footage either passes it on to the cops as evidence or is stupid enough to post it on social media and get their asses busted. 

From the news coverage that I saw, I thought the cops behaved with a lot of restraint - maybe too much. I was caught in the 1994 riot trying to drag a friend clear when it blew up, and it's extremely scary how people behave in crowds. I won't go near a large crowd if I can avoid it now; not in any kind of situation.

I'm not a hockey fan and don't follow the game, but in this case the hockey was just an excuse. It could have been anything. These were people who deliberately set out to cause damage and problems, and there look to be more and more of them out there. This city is so shallow and obsessed with acting "rich" or "in" or "famous" and everyone thinks that they are entitled to do whatever the F they want...well, this is where that shit leads you. A whole bunch of sociopathic narcissists.

These people deserve to be dumped in a country like Libya, North Korea or China, to see what might happen if the law and order they seem to despise so much was replaced by REAL totalitarianism. Let them see what it's like to be shot for actually standing up for real issues, like famine, oppression, and lack of democracy, not some stupid game played by overpaid plumbers.

Anyway, rant over.


----------



## Rayne

I'm sure most of those those rioters went downtown last night thinking that if the Canucks lose there was going to be a riot, or that they were going to start one. Looking at the news coverage most of those rioters couldn't have been very far out of diapers the last time this happened. They were all young idiots looking for an excuse to tear shit up. They heard about what happened in '94 and that sounded like fun to them so lets do it again.

Pretty pathetic to say to least.


----------



## target

Thing is, this would have happened win or lose. There is always that handful of idiots who have to destroy things.


----------



## roadrunner

People were going there with intention to start riot either way. All they were doing, hiding behind the crowd. I just hope I will see some justice done and those people do get punished!


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish

Sooo...next year we shouldn't put 100 foot tvs on the buildings surrounding the arena that encourages tens of thousands of people to travel across province and country to get drunk and stoned in the streets rather than watching the game at home? Got it. Whoevers idea that was should shoulder most of the blame and be fired.


----------



## rich16

Embarrased and disgusted.

I was at the game, and as we got outside afterwards, the mood seemed disappointed, subdued, but not edgy or tense. How quickly that changed..

We headed straight for a Granville Street restaurant and waited it out, ended up walking out of downtown around 11:30.

I truly hope all the unibrow, neandrathal morons are identified and prosecuted. Or, tarred and feathered. Elle, I agree 100% - these will be the same twits whining about No Fun City.

Bah.


----------



## donjuan_corn

This was expected, almost every city in the world this happens after a major sporting event. People die in Europe after soccer matches and in the stands. Most people are acting surprised and I don't think you should be at all. It's just because it doesn't happen here and people think it's the first time a major team lost a game.


----------



## sdfish223

donjuan_corn said:


> This was expected, almost every city in the world this happens after a major sporting event. People die in Europe after soccer matches and in the stands. Most people are acting surprised and I don't think you should be at all. It's just because it doesn't happen here and people think it's the first time a major team lost a game.


I think its expected in some city's, but I dont agree with the almost every city having this happening after sporting events, at least in North America.


----------



## josephl

donjuan_corn said:


> This was expected, almost every city in the world this happens after a major sporting event. People die in Europe after soccer matches and in the stands. Most people are acting surprised and I don't think you should be at all. It's just because it doesn't happen here and people think it's the first time a major team lost a game.


Would love to see stats proving that "almost every city in the world this happens after a major sporting event" - I don't recall a riot after last year's Stanley Cup, after the last world cup, after the last Super Bowl, after the last World Series or when Dallas one the NBA Championship?


----------



## Rastapus

I think it is clear that this was a case of a bunch of young ones with nothing better to do who saw an opportunity to raise hell. Of course it views terribly for Vancouver internationally, and gives the impression of an unsafe city. Hopefully there will be legal action for some of the vandalism to show that being in a group does not protect you from punishment.


----------



## tony1928

I'm all for the police using things like the cameras they had up during the olympics for events like these. When people know they are being watched, it makes a difference. However, like others have posted, these few people were going down there to make trouble no matter what. The rest of the young kids down there just got caught up in mob mentality and thought it would be funny to jump on cars, push over a fence and get their pics on facebook. Doesn't take much to spark this behaviour. Also, I think people in this city take their safety for granted by standing and watching the rioters. Anywhere else and people run for it when the cops come charging. I'm completely embarrassed by all of this.


----------



## spit.fire

To answer the origional question in my opinion... They don't think its ok to riot. They simply do it to cause problems because they have no respect for anyone or anything 

People like them should plain and simply be shot and thrown in a ditch


----------



## Diztrbd1

such a sad sight last night, after all the city did to make it great for the fans...closing downtown at noon, the big tv's ...what a waste of a great effort. Seemed to be more of a younger crowd, maybe it's time to up the drinking age? Glad so many people took pix and vids of the idiots involved so some sort of justice can be served :Vancouver Riot Pics: Post Your Photos | Facebook Hopefully there are alot of parents looking thru these and finding out their kids aren't the lil angels they think they are


----------



## donjuan_corn

josephl said:


> Would love to see stats proving that "almost every city in the world this happens after a major sporting event" - I don't recall a riot after last year's Stanley Cup, after the last world cup, after the last Super Bowl, after the last World Series or when Dallas one the NBA Championship?


I'm not a teacher, I'm a spectator. We had people damaging stores in protest prior to our olympics, we had riots after the 94 Stanley cup and now. That's 3 for 3 in our City of destruction regarding sports. Yes no??

Maybe Almost isn't the right word. I should of changed it to "A lot of cities with major sporting events have experienced riots" Vancouver is just repeating history?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Sports_riots

http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/nhl/news?slug=capress-hkn_stanley_cup_riots_list-7164094


----------



## Ursus sapien

remember too, some of the looters are pros, in that they use and help escalate events like this to cover their activities.


----------



## donjuan_corn

Ursus sapien said:


> remember too, some of the looters are pros, in that they use and help escalate events like this to cover their activities.


I totally agree with this, they use it as a cover to steal. Great point.


----------



## Pamela

I am disgusted by the rioting last night. 

I am more sickened though by reports that a Bruins fan was thrown off of the Georgia Street Viaduct. It was mentioned in one paragraph in the Province newspaper and says that the man is in critical condition. My thoughts & prayers go out to him.


----------



## Elle

> reports that a Bruins fan was thrown off of the Georgia Street Viaduct


I hope to God that it's not true, and he fell by accident (or by alcohol), but sadly I can believe it. Most of the reports are saying "fell" or "jumped" I can't fathom why anyone would wear a Bruins jersey into that disaster last night (like painting a target on yourself), but if it is true, he had the same right as anyone else out there to be safe.

I'm with spit.fire on this one...these animals should be shot. Saves society a bunch of hassle.

I hope that they identify, hunt down and prosecute every last one of the motherf***ers who thought it was cool to post pics or Facebook info about their dumb ass antics. It's actually quite hilarious how many people (like Brock Anton, DumbAss Supreme) seem to think that bragging about their role in this on FB won't incriminate them.

Identify Vancouver rioters: Facebook and Tumblr groups set up


----------



## davej

The guy who fell was a drunk who was jumping from one side to the other on the Viaduct,
he made it once but second time was not so lucky. He was not wearing a Bruins Jersey at all, this come from the son of a co-worker who was working security at Roger arena, and was almost hit by the falling guy.


----------



## effox

My friend was working downtown as a peace keeper, apparently the fan tried jumping from one side to another off the viaduct. He wasn't pushed, stabbed or trying to commit suicide is what I heard from him.


----------



## Rastapus

Classic rumor mill.


----------



## roadrunner

I wonder how many of those idiots will have smile on their stupid faces when they will be taking their profile pics at the police station


----------



## Pamela

davej said:


> The guy who fell was a drunk who was jumping from one side to the other on the Viaduct,
> he made it once but second time was not so lucky. He was not wearing a Bruins Jersey at all, this come from the son of a co-worker who was working security at Roger arena, and was almost hit by the falling guy.


I'm greatly relieved to hear that it was an accident, not intentional. I hope that the guy pulls through & recovers ...most of us have done stupid things when we're drunk (just not THAT stupid).


----------



## The Guy

These dorks were doing this anyway, Doesn't matter if it's a hockey game final or a country hoedown they just needed a reason. I hope all pictures and video gets their asses caught. The sad part is that it will take months to go to court and with our laws they will probably get a slap on the wrist. Very sad!!!


----------



## josephl

Clown Lover said:


> These dorks were doing this anyway, Doesn't matter if it's a hockey game final or a country hoedown they just needed a reason. I hope all pictures and video gets their asses caught. The sad part is that it will take months to go to court and with our laws they will probably get a slap on the wrist. Very sad!!!


Slap on the wrist plus looking at the age of most of the yahoos, I'm guessing it will be our tax $ hard at work developing the case to bring to court then we will probably have to shell out for the public defenders to defend the yahoos!!


----------



## MananaP

It's true that some people went there not because they want to watch the game but to start a RIOT, i spent about 4 hours in front of the library in west georgia, while watching the game i looked at the guy beside me and to my surprise this dude was carrying a sack of stones about fist sizes. Saw couple of people got knocked out while the game was still on.


----------



## lotus

It was outrageous and in my opinion the police didn't do enough. They said they had a plan well....whatever it was it didn't work. If I were in charge I would of brought in the water canons and hosed all the idiots down. That would of kept the crowd moving and wet everything so the rioters couldn't set anything else on fire!


----------



## neven

this is the fault of video games and ufc


----------



## effox

neven said:


> this is the fault of video games and ufc


I tried blaming it on Rosie O'Donnel, but that didn't take either.


----------



## Trouble

lotus said:


> It was outrageous and in my opinion the police didn't do enough. They said they had a plan well....whatever it was it didn't work. If I were in charge I would of brought in the water canons and hosed all the idiots down. That would of kept the crowd moving and wet everything so the rioters couldn't set anything else on fire!


*I said the exact same thing about the water canons. Plus I say that they should of had them in place and WAY more cops just in case. Spend the money to make sure you have enough back up cause now you will be spending three times as much for the clean up. Did they learn NOTHING from the last one? There should have been NO cars at all near the center. Making the drinking age higher will do nothing cause like they said on the news, 16 year olds were hammered by 4. I bet most of these peoples parents wont even do a thing. I hope businesses look at the pictures and fire anyone they employ. To bad schools couldn't expel them. I am so ashamed. If I saw my kid doing that on the news or face book I would be the first to hall their @ss down to the cop station. Children these days don't care and know there is just no repercussion for their actions.*


----------



## neven

Trouble said:


> *I said the exact same thing about the water canons. Plus I say that they should of had them in place and WAY more cops just in case. Spend the money to make sure you have enough back up cause now you will be spending three times as much for the clean up. Did they learn NOTHING from the last one? There should have been NO cars at all near the center. Making the drinking age higher will do nothing cause like they said on the news, 16 year olds were hammered by 4. I bet most of these peoples parents wont even do a thing. I hope businesses look at the pictures and fire anyone they employ. To bad schools couldn't expel them. I am so ashamed. If I saw my kid doing that on the news or face book I would be the first to hall their @ss down to the cop station. Children these days don't care and know there is just no repercussion for their actions.*


parents caused the children to not care.

I also yelled out about why they dont use the fire trucks to hose em down. By the time the sun was setting the majority of the drunk fools would have dispersed, leaving mostly the ones who incited the riot to deal with


----------



## thefishwife

After seeing all the footage on the news, I was even more disgusted.


----------



## Trouble

*Well you think with all those expensive Iphones what water would do. I would be running to keep mine from getting wet. Sometimes it isn't the parents, some kids just don't get it and you can't beat it into them these days. Hopefully most grow out of it and start to care, but as we saw, a lot don't.*


----------



## effox

Trouble said:


> *...Sometimes it isn't the parents, some kids just don't get it and you can't beat it into them these days. Hopefully most grow out of it and start to care, but as we saw, a lot don't.*


Not to argue with you as you said "sometimes" however when I was a kid, I had very destructive friends, they'd trespass, vandalize, burglarize, and be arsonists. I never appreciated it in the least as my youth, and I still don't now. They're complete idiots as far as me and everyone else agrees... I never grew up like that despite them, because if I got caught, I'd receive the whooping of a GD life time. My dad kept me in line, I'm only 27 right now, so its not like I got strapped in school for getting trigonometry wrong...

Those little sh*ts got away with almost everything, beyond a lecture. I bet after all we piss away in taxes, those little buggers will get away with the same.


----------



## MananaP

MananaP said:


> It's true that some people went there not because they want to watch the game but to start a RIOT, i spent about 4 hours in front of the library in west georgia, while watching the game i looked at the guy beside me and to my surprise this dude was carrying a sack of stones about fist sizes. Saw couple of people got knocked out while the game was still on.


You guys are right, being in the middle of it before it broke out. From 5pm to about 8pm i didn't see any cops in the area i was at until a couple of guys got KTFO then about 8 of them came lols... To me and in my opinion they did not plan this which was a big mistake from the police in the first place. I see more cops stationed every block in fire works than what they had yesterday before the riot broke out...


----------



## Elle

Well, let the public shaming begin!

publicshamingeternus

Most of my clients are either recruiters or business owners, and it's common practice now to google or search social media for information on prospective new hires, and make a lot of decisions based on what's there. The ones who have mentioned the riot stated catergorically to me that they would never, ever hire anyone whose name came up as associated with this, and if they had an employee who was involved, there would be consequences (including firing if police charges were laid).

And most of the people identified on that shaming site...well, that's the first thing that comes up when you google their names. For ever and ever after this. Welcome to the digital footprint, morons!


----------



## Nicklfire

GREAT link


----------



## davefrombc

I hope to see a great many of those losers gain their moment of shame there.. That should be a great place for prospective employers and college admittance personnel to check for "references"


----------



## thefishwife

I really just hope to see some justice done with all these people. I know most will likely just get a slap on the wrist, but I can always hope.


----------



## flannel

target said:


> Thing is, this would have happened win or lose. There is always that handful of idiots who have to destroy things.


I overheard a gentleman in a local store last night who was there. He was talking to the clerk, telling her that he parked beside a vehicle earlier in the afternoon that had boxes of rocks just the right size for throwing sitting on the seats. It never occurred to him at the time that they may have brought them ahead just to have stuff to throw because behaving like that isn't in his nature. If he would have thought of the rocks as weapons, he said he would have reported it right away and he's very upset with himself that he didn't notice. I agree, these little bozos would probably have started trouble regardless of the game's outcome. Bringing boxes of rocks reeks of premeditation. I really hope that as many of the troublemakers get arrested as possible. And they should all have to pay the bills for the clean up and repairs.


----------



## keitarosan

regarding parenting. hear this people.... this morning in the skytrain, 2 ladies seated behind me were discussing about the riot. the other lady (looks older than the other one) said that her son was part of it and took a digital camera from LD and gave it to her for her birthday. she was even happy to have it as she was bragging that it was a very nice camera. she even joked about her son not having a common sense of getting a memory card for the camera that she needs to buy after work.

the othe lady was very quite while she's telling her story so she probably took that as something not acceptable. you know how she tried to redeem herself (or her son to this matter)?? she said that it should be fine since LD is a million dollar company anyway and insurance will cover the loss. what on earth????? where'd you get these kind of people?? no decency at all. i don't get it!!


----------



## architeuthis

Good luck with that scholarship A$$h$%&. 
Water polo all-star Nathan Kotylak lights Vancouver police cruiser on fire - Calgary Extreme Training | Examiner.com


----------



## neven

i like this one: YouTube - ‪The Ballad of Brock Anton‬‏

NSFW due to a couple cuss words


----------



## thefishwife

keitarosan said:


> regarding parenting. hear this people.... this morning in the skytrain, 2 ladies seated behind me were discussing about the riot. the other lady (looks older than the other one) said that her son was part of it and took a digital camera from LD and gave it to her for her birthday. she was even happy to have it as she was bragging that it was a very nice camera. she even joked about her son not having a common sense of getting a memory card for the camera that she needs to buy after work.
> 
> the othe lady was very quite while she's telling her story so she probably took that as something not acceptable. you know how she tried to redeem herself (or her son to this matter)?? she said that it should be fine since LD is a million dollar company anyway and insurance will cover the loss. what on earth????? where'd you get these kind of people?? no decency at all. i don't get it!!


That is unfreaking believeable!!! I can't believe that a mother would think that, that was acceptable!

I don't get it either.


----------



## Saffire

Sadly any idiot can be a mother or father. I think we need licensing for parenting! :lol:


----------



## thefishwife

It is nice to see alot of people coming out and turning themselves in. I am sure it is b/c of all the publicity, but at any rate, its happening so the social networking is working.


----------



## gmachine19

EXCLUSIVE: Teen rioter apologizes

Crocodile tears if you ask me...


----------



## big_bubba_B

keitarosan said:


> regarding parenting. hear this people.... this morning in the skytrain, 2 ladies seated behind me were discussing about the riot. the other lady (looks older than the other one) said that her son was part of it and took a digital camera from LD and gave it to her for her birthday. she was even happy to have it as she was bragging that it was a very nice camera. she even joked about her son not having a common sense of getting a memory card for the camera that she needs to buy after work.
> 
> the othe lady was very quite while she's telling her story so she probably took that as something not acceptable. you know how she tried to redeem herself (or her son to this matter)?? she said that it should be fine since LD is a million dollar company anyway and insurance will cover the loss. what on earth????? where'd you get these kind of people?? no decency at all. i don't get it!!


i hope the lady is stupid enough to take the camera in to a repair shop and if they run the serial number it should show that is stolen hope karma wins out there. If it was me that heard her talking i would have said a thing or two to her


----------



## Karen

gmachine19 said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Teen rioter apologizes
> 
> Crocodile tears if you ask me...


I agree, I don't buy it,, the only thing he is sorry about is getting caught.


----------



## Luke78

I will not disclose any names nor the employer,but will say that a now ex co worker of mine was dismissed from work and brought in for questioning the other day for involvement in the riots.I ve seen the videos and pictures, and was very dissapointed and upset about this.


----------



## thefishwife

Yes, I do believe most of these people that are coming forward is b/c they got caught on camera so-to-speak, but to harass, threaten & go after their families by citizens is NO better then what the rioter did in the first place.

They have come out, and apologize, some I believe, some I don't, but the polo young man, does seem sincere with his apology, his family has been so severely threatened that they had to leave their home. IS that any better??????

I don't *condone* what any of them did, but going after the families is just wrong, let the accused rioter have his/her day in court, get their punishment and leave it at that.


----------



## cpool

keitarosan said:


> you know how she tried to redeem herself (or her son to this matter)?? she said that it should be fine since LD is a million dollar company anyway and insurance will cover the loss. what on earth????? where'd you get these kind of people?? no decency at all. i don't get it!!


Yup I hear this logic all the time. People use it to justify stealing things, say like music off the net or even movies from online. Drives me nuts. My brother does it and it grates at my very being. I don't like it when people think it is ok to steal music and movies as the movie companies make millions anyway so who does it hurt. It isn't about who it is hurting, it is about principles and morals.


----------



## rescuepenguin

I heard an interview with a guy who set up a website to up load pics and videos of the riot and looting. Many of the bad guys themselves up loaded to the site. Then after they sobered up took the pics and videos down off the site. The site owner had already saved them and forwarded them to the police...hehehe love it


----------



## Ursus sapien

thefishwife said:


> Yes, I do believe most of these people that are coming forward is b/c they got caught on camera so-to-speak, but to harass, threaten & go after their families by citizens is NO better then what the rioter did in the first place.
> 
> They have come out, and apologize, some I believe, some I don't, but the polo young man, does seem sincere with his apology, his family has been so severely threatened that they had to leave their home. IS that any better??????
> 
> I don't *condone* what any of them did, but going after the families is just wrong, let the accused rioter have his/her day in court, get their punishment and leave it at that.


And that is, in a nut shell, the essence of Civil Society. Well said, Kim.


----------



## thefishwife

Thanks Storm its appreciated.


----------



## keitarosan

big_bubba_B said:


> If it was me that heard her talking i would have said a thing or two to her


I know I should've done that but at that time I just wanted to listen and see what else she's going to say. The other lady whom I think is a friend or an aquaintance of some sort (it looks like she knows her) was just quite the whole time as well.


----------

